# Rebooting frozen IPhone/IPad



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Heaven knows the Kindle app will never freeze your IOS device, but it still may happen, $%^@^ it! I had an app (which shall remain nameless) which froze my IPhone on exit about one out of every three times I used it. Here's what the ATT store guy told me:

Hold down the top button and round button below the screen for 20 seconds. Even if the phone has frozen so bad you can slide the bolt to turn your IPhone off, this will cause it to shut off. Wait a few seconds and use the top button to turn it on again. This also works with IPod Touches and IPads. Sadly, it is NOT in the instructions that  come in the box.


----------



## runage (Oct 3, 2012)

Thx for the tip. I had this problem with my old IPhone


----------

